# Watch_Product Photo



## Sarah_Klachak (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Guys, i am new to this product photography.
This is my first photo, kindly share your valuable comments


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 15, 2017)

Take everything below with a grain of salt since I shoot mostly wildlife.

Overall I would have to give this a rating of good experience, now take what you've learned and have another go at it.

The best product photo's for the most part make the product look good.
Interesting lighting, cool techniques are completely irrelevant if the product doesn't look good and grab your attention. Now some well known high end brands do use very dramatic lighting but most products do not.

The photo above has dramatic lighting that may look cool and could be  a good exercise in lighting but it does nothing for showing what the watch looks like. 
If you want to know how to shoot products. Look at the lighting in the types of products that you could be realistically be shooting.  Yes Gucci (slap your favourite overpriced crap brand here) may use dramatic lighting but my money is on the fact that you're not going to be shooting for Gucci anytime soon.

Using a black base for a black product does make your job of showing the product harder since the lower half of the watch virtually disappears. Having the blue burst effect with the point light source in the background could work if you suspend the watch and have the effect cover the whole frame.
Most products are shown in one of two ways. In use i.e. on someone or in a controlled studio environment. More often than not a white surrounding is used but is not always the case.

Where to go from here?

With the photo above I would probably try to suspend the watch and go for the blue vignette background. The once you have experimented with that I would also try to set up an area that you could have a white product studio to experiment with traditional and non traditional product lighting.

Keep it up. Hope to see more.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2017)

It's very dark, and I see concventric circles in the blue background, usually indicative of the image having been "pushed hard" in the proicessing stage, which usually indicated incorrect original lighting and or exposure decisions. Overall, I think the watch was under-lighted or under-exposed, and the background needs to be a smoother blue.

The dark upper left and right corners look overly vignetted, too dark.

Still, not bad for your first try. You can take this shot and move onto better watch shots with a few subtle tweaks to this existing set-up!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree the black base is not appropriate for the black watch.  And the watch get's lost into the blue background.  But a colored background may not be so bad with a different color.  Trying to evoke a mood with it.  The nice thing about digital is it doesn't cost you anything but time.  Experiment some.


----------



## Sarah_Klachak (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for your valuable comments. Please check out this Photo and give your comments too


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice.

This is much closer to what I would expect to see in a catalogue or website.
I'm not on a calibrated monitor but it seems a bit lighting was just a bit bright for the background for me but otherwise a very nice shot.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 23, 2017)

it's better, but still look amateurish to me.

it's not quite in focus to begin with (look at it full size), and the DOF is too narrow. Shows a lot of dust and scratches, has two ugly spectacular highlights, wasn't cut out of the background well, and the fake reflection is well: fake.

compare to something @Scatterbrained has posted: Diesel: Square Chronograph


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jul 24, 2017)

I would agree with Brain, there is a lot of dust and scratches what need cleaned up also the focus does needs some work.

- But the biggest thing that bugs me is the 2 second hands, if you are using continuous lighting you need to stop the hands from moving because of the low shutter speeds (I am guessing close to a second, sorry for the pun) or get some strobes which will help freeze the motion.


----------

